# [Windows 10 Mobile] Build 586.164 is alive (internally so far)



## djtonka (Mar 3, 2016)

Didn't spot anything new in last hour  







source


----------



## reksden (Mar 8, 2016)

Windows Phone 8.1 Preview Env Bundle - imho....
cooming soon: 10.0.10586.164(10.0.13090.164)


----------



## reksden (Mar 8, 2016)

164 out!
new: Retail Users
External Mobile Flighting Env.


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 8, 2016)

10.0.10586.164 Ok for French Users


----------



## w.bogdan (Mar 8, 2016)

Mobile Build 10586.164 Release


> Hello Insiders,
> Another week and another build is rolling out!  We’re happy to announce the release of build 10586.164 to both Win10 Retail devices as well as Windows Insiders.  Here’s a quick FAQ on the release and what to expect:
> *Q:  Who is receiving this build?*
> A:  This release is being sent to Retail open market devices as well as our Insiders in the WIP Slow and Release Preview rings.
> ...

Click to collapse


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-release/74b44537-0694-4310-b6f2-e3fa9cd39842


----------



## djtonka (Mar 9, 2016)

Those published variants are exaclty the same as already released update via OTA or as FFU image in WDRT.  They just change subscription and dates...


> </Identity>
> <ReleaseType>Production</ReleaseType>
> <OwnerType>OEM</OwnerType>
> <BuildType>Retail</BuildType>

Click to collapse


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 9, 2016)

Damn microsoft, shortcuts not working. .lnk


----------



## djtonka (Mar 9, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Damn microsoft, shortcuts not working. .lnk

Click to collapse



not from now


----------



## Satirus (Mar 9, 2016)

This build has destroyed FS. Edit: i can only access FS from PC.  That's so sad 'cause i could do it previously on my phone...


----------



## titi66200 (Mar 9, 2016)

Works for me.


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 10, 2016)

Please upload the content of c:\windows\systemsapps\Microsoft.Windows.FileExplorer_cw5n1h2txyewy


----------



## reksden (Mar 10, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Please upload the content of c:\windows\systemsapps\Microsoft.Windows.FileExplorer_cw5n1h2txyewy

Click to collapse


View attachment Microsoft.Windows.FileExplorer_cw5n1h2txyewy.zip


----------



## augustinionut (Mar 11, 2016)

Cant copy this inside m y phone... and i didnt find any registry to reenable lnk..... en fin, im trying .1000....


----------



## m_abbas25 (Mar 14, 2016)

hey i want help how to interop unlock this version am using lumia 928 tried vcreg1.5 but getting error screenshot below


----------

